# Windham World Cup this weekend



## marcski (Jun 27, 2012)

My buddy has been going for years.  He's having a b-day party up there saturday night, so I think I'm heading up.   Will catch some WC racing and will have the rig with me.  

Anyone else going?


----------



## HowieT2 (Jun 28, 2012)

marcski said:


> My buddy has been going for years.  He's having a b-day party up there saturday night, so I think I'm heading up.   Will catch some WC racing and will have the rig with me.
> 
> Anyone else going?



I might see you there.lots of candles of Rich's cake.


----------



## marcski (Jun 28, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> I might see you there.lots of candles of Rich's cake.




Should be a fun time.  Hope to see you.


----------



## marcski (Jul 1, 2012)

The DH'ers were just sick.  I'm not sure if they have no fear or no brains, but they are incredible.  Hiked up the mountain to the big gap jump.  They had a DJ and a few kegs.  







I ended up entering the first-timer race, which is one lap.  The pros did 6.  It's pretty cool that everyone rides the same track as the best XC riders out there.


----------

